# 357 or 45 Long Colt for Protection - Boar



## PatH4 (Sep 2, 2011)

What round do you think is more effective against wild boar? Getting my concealed weapon permit in the mail in a couple weeks, thank goodness because i've been close to being charged a couple times while fishing from shore in the lagoon by me...... oh and alligators too but I think I'd have to hit them behind the eyes no matter what round?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the big bore pistols. If you buy a 454 Casull, you can shoot the 454 shell or the .45 colt shell. 
I shoot the Taurus Raging Bull 454. The ported barrel on this gun is great! I can shoot the gun with one hand.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

And a .460 S&W can shoot .454 and .45LC


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Thats right,,,I forgot about that 1,000 dollar gun....................


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Protection? Come on now! Have you been watching "Hogs Gone Wild" or something? The only way a hog is gonna charge is if you get in between a sow and her babies, you corner one, or if you go after a wounded one. Be realistic here! :eyeroll:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Bigger is better!!! 45LC for sure. hunted a little with a 357 and was NOT impressed at all.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

hogcaller said:


> Protection? Come on now! Have you been watching "Hogs Gone Wild" or something? The only way a hog is gonna charge is if you get in between a sow and her babies, you corner one, or if you go after a wounded one. Be realistic here! :eyeroll:


Exactly... the way TV describes it is like they are the North American version of Cape Buffalo. What a JOKE!!!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Its not a joke guys,,,A hog can mess you up,,quick!

Have you seen some of the you tube videos? You better pack all you can!


----------



## tammons (Aug 29, 2010)

Of those two a 45 long colt loaded hot with a heavy wfngc or barnes bullets although a 454 casull would be better IMO.
357 mag to the body would just piss a big hog off. If you do use a 357 magnum, I would load it with barnes bullets.
As to the guy above that says Hogs dont charge unless.... , tell that to a neighbor of ours that got run up a tree and was stuck there for 2+ hours by a 400# boar.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Your neighbor's second cousin is wrong... any gun will kill them if you hit them behind the ear like you are supposed to. If you shoot them in the body like you say, not much will slow them down initially.


----------



## tammons (Aug 29, 2010)

There are plenty of rifle and pistol rounds that will anchor a ****** off hog as long as you are using the right bullet.
A medium bore rifle with a barnes tipped bullet, IE like a 338 fed, 338-06, 35 whelen, 375 anything will anchor them on the spot. 
45-70, 444 ss etc. 
In the pistol category a 44 mag, 460 S+W, 500 S+W, 454 casull will also drop them PDQ.
How do you shoot a boar behind the ear when you are being charged head on especially with a pistol ? 
Pistol was the OP's question ?

Our neighbor was charged from about 20 feet away in a thicket and no time to shoot.

All that said my cousin hunts hogs with a 22LR and places his shots. 
Not exactly protection though which is the OP's question. 
For a 45LC I would run 300 grain hardcast WFNGC +P at about 1100 fps. 
That will give you about 800 FPE.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Shoot them right in the head... I have dropped a good many from less than 5 feet with one shot - it is really not hard as you are just pointing the gun at the hog and letting him run into it.


----------

